# C41 mini client TV Resolutions won't stick



## azstang12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, I have a strange problem with my new C41/700 mini client that I was wondering if anyone else could provide some insight on and/or is experiencing the same issue. 

I just had a HR44 and C41 installed last weekend. Those are the only two devices I have. My C41 is hooked up in the bedroom to an old Sony rear projection TV. Its native resolution is 1080i. The TV has DVI so I'm using a HDMI to DVI cable along with the Directv 10pin for audio. Everything there works perfectly fine. I had a H21 prior to this and it worked fine with this setup. 

What I'm seeing on the C41 is this - if I go into the menu and set the resolution to 1080i only I get the prompt to select the info button and that works perfectly fine. Everything works great and is in 1080i. If I shut the C41 off and turn it back on, it's still set to 1080i and everything is happy. However, if I shut the TV off and turn it back on the C41 automatically resets the resolution to 480i, 480p, and 720p. Since my TV is native 1080i it doesn't look quite as good with these settings. Now I do not know if this was like this since the setup because I initially set it up for 1080i and walked away. I do very minimal viewing in the bedroom so I only noticed this yesterday. I don't know if it just started yesterday or has always been like that.

So far I've tried resetting the C41 multiple times, unplugging it for a few minutes, resetting defaults, and choosing reset everything on my HR44 which resulted in basically redoing the setup for both the HR44 and C41 from scratch. I'm currently at work and have the C41 unplugged and I'll try it again when I get home after being unplugged for 8+ hours.

I haven't found any information from doing a little searching on this as the C41s are pretty new. I did notice in the C31 thread that there are people complaining of resetting the resolutions on their devices daily. So basically I'm wondering if this is a problem with the mini clients. I'm trying to get some more information before I call the installer back and have him swap out the unit with another C41. Obviously if it's a universal problem, that won't do anything. I just want to make sure my unit is not just flat out bad. 

Any input/information is appreciated! Thanks everyone

Kevin


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've got a C41-700 and have for awhile (I was part of the early test group). I've had this box on three Samsungs, a Mitsubishi, Insignia and a Toshiba, all connected via HDMI and haven't seen that problem, the boxes all stick at 1080i output.

As a circumvention I guess you could order the component output cables and see if that works, since there's no two way communications between the set and C41 with that connection which might be screwing things up.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

With two outputs from the C41 in play, you might try disconnecting the HDMI -> DVI cable- or the other one, to test.

I have no problems at all with my C41, but it's connected to a new Samsung.


----------



## azstang12 (Jun 6, 2013)

RAD said:


> I've got a C41-700 and have for awhile (I was part of the early test group). I've had this box on three Samsungs, a Mitsubishi, Insignia and a Toshiba, all connected via HDMI and haven't seen that problem, the boxes all stick at 1080i output.
> 
> As a circumvention I guess you could order the component output cables and see if that works, since there's no two way communications between the set and C41 with that connection which might be screwing things up.


I thought about trying the component cables also since as you said there is no HDMI handshake involved, but that's kind of a cheap workaround because it doesn't solve the actual problem. I'm going to try moving the HR44 to the bedroom and see if it does the same thing. I have the HR44 on a newer Bravia TV and I have zero issues.



Laxguy said:


> With two outputs from the C41 in play, you might try disconnecting the HDMI -> DVI cable- or the other one, to test.
> 
> I have no problems at all with my C41, but it's connected to a new Samsung.


I think I tried it without the 10 pin connected but I'll have to give that a shot when I get home to double check. The 10 pin output is only being used for audio since DVI doesn't carry an audio signal like HDMI does.

Thanks for the input from both of you


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Is it possible that you plugged in more than just the Red and White cables for the component connection.
You should only need the Red and White for the Audio since the DVI does not do audio.
There might even be another spot that the Red and
White needs to be plugged on your TV. Most of them have several places. ????

If the Yellow cable is plugged in the DTV receiver will think you have it on 2 TVs and it will convert to 480p.


----------



## azstang12 (Jun 6, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Is it possible that you plugged in more than just the Red and White cables for the component connection.
> You should only need the Red and White for the Audio since the DVI does not do audio.
> There might even be another spot that the Red and
> White needs to be plugged on your TV. Most of them have several places. ????
> ...


Good idea, however I do only have the red and white cables plugged in. So the only video going to the TV from the C41 is via DVI. I will double check that though thanks!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It could also be that with the component dongle plugged in it's as if it it were fully connected. Anyway, good luck with the testing!


----------



## azstang12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> It could also be that with the component dongle plugged in it's as if it it were fully connected. Anyway, good luck with the testing!


Thanks! I guess if I can't get anywhere I'll call the installer and have him swap out the C41 with a new one and see if it has the same symptoms.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

azstang12 said:


> I thought about trying the component cables also since as you said there is no HDMI handshake involved, but that's kind of a cheap workaround because it doesn't solve the actual problem. I'm going to try moving the HR44 to the bedroom and see if it does the same thing. I have the HR44 on a newer Bravia TV and I have zero issues.


I know it won't "solve" the problem, that's why I said it was a circumvention.

Frankly since I'd guess that the vast majority of C41's (or C31's for that matter) would be either HDMI or analog outputs it might be a long time before a fix for a HDMI->DVI issue is resolved just because there's more important priorities to be done first.

If your Sony rear projection set is CRT based would running component video outputs to the TV vs. HDMI->DVI make much if any difference in the picture quality? Just saying the CRT is analog anyway so it's going to get converted to an analog signal at some point anyway, IIRC.


----------



## azstang12 (Jun 6, 2013)

RAD said:


> I know it won't "solve" the problem, that's why I said it was a circumvention.
> 
> Frankly since I'd guess that the vast majority of C41's (or C31's for that matter) would be either HDMI or analog outputs it might be a long time before a fix for a HDMI->DVI issue is resolved just because there's more important priorities to be done first.
> 
> If your Sony rear projection set is CRT based would running component video outputs to the TV vs. HDMI->DVI make much if any difference in the picture quality? Just saying the CRT is analog anyway so it's going to get converted to an analog signal at some point anyway, IIRC.


You're right the PQ would be perfectly fine with component and not be any different than using the DVI. I have other devices utilizing the component inputs on the TV so it would take a bit of reworking the equipment. You are correct about the signal being converted to analog anyways.

I don't know if it truly is a HDMI to DVI issue since if you look in the sticky at the top regarding the C31 there are some posts with people have similar issues with just HDMI. I guess I'll know more information when I try the HR44 on it with the same setup. I'd be willing to bet it works perfectly fine with the HR44.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a newer TV and I run it with Component cables. I have had HDMI on it and can not see any difference.
Some of the older TVs with the DVI will not do 1080i or 720p on anything other than the DVI connection and others will.
Some of the older sets will not do 720p at all and need to be set to 1080i output only on the DTV receiver.
I would look in the manual and see what it says.
If you know the Brand and Model number I will check it out to see what it says if you would like for me to.
I am retired and just watch the TV and click around on the web anyway.


----------



## azstang12 (Jun 6, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> I have a newer TV and I run it with Component cables. I have had HDMI on it and can not see any difference.
> Some of the older TVs with the DVI will not do 1080i or 720p on anything other than the DVI connection and others will.
> Some of the older sets will not do 720p at all and need to be set to 1080i output only on the DTV receiver.
> I would look in the manual and see what it says.
> ...


Thanks Jimmie! Actually I do know my TV does support both 1080i and 720p over both DVI and component. I have other devices hooked up via component and they display fine in 1080i. I also have had multiple Directv receivers hooked up to the TV via the HDMI to DVI and this is the only one that has given me this type of issue. The H21 I had prior to the C41 worked perfectly fine. I'm going to try the HR44 on it when I get home and see what that does. I'm also going to try to force a software update to the C41 because I'm wondering if it's software related. My caveat with using component isn't the picture quality it's more about the other devices I have connected to the TV, also it worked perfectly fine with the H21 so I would expect a newer device to work fine as well.

I did find this in the C31 thread that is a sticky at the top -

"Found an issue where the receiver resets all the available resolutions to just 480i/p only if the TV is turned off an receiver is left on. TV is connected HDMI. If you turn both off at once it seems to be fine."

That's pretty much identical to my issue... My main thing is if it is a hardware or software issue because if it's a hardware issue I can get the unit replaced and if it's a software issue then I can wait for it to be resolved.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

azstang12 said:


> I'm also going to try to force a software update to the C41 because I'm wondering if it's software related.


There isn't a way to force a software update on a C31/C41. You just have to wait for a push to occur from DIRECTV for the clients.


----------



## azstang12 (Jun 6, 2013)

RAD said:


> There isn't a way to force a software update on a C31/C41. You just have to wait for a push to occur from DIRECTV for the clients.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The simplest test is to disconnect your sound in (as the dongle may be indicating to the C41 that two outputs are in use, even though the dongle is connected only with sound in). The other test I suggested means you'd be disconnecting other equipment. 
Try this before swapping in the HR 44


----------



## azstang12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Laxguy said:


> The simplest test is to disconnect your sound in (as the dongle may be indicating to the C41 that two outputs are in use, even though the dongle is connected only with sound in). The other test I suggested means you'd be disconnecting other equipment.
> Try this before swapping in the HR 44


I'll give that a shot, thanks for the input


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Another thought. If the Yellow or other video plug is plugged into the TV along with the DVI and the DTV receiver thinks it is plugged into two sets,
you might need to press and hold the Exit button on the remote to get the receiver out of that mode.
A message will come to the screen telling you what it is doing. If it was OK and changed it, just do it again and it will go back to the previous setting.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Just for a data point, I have a C41 connected via HDMI to a Denon AVR891 then a Mits TV along with the component video/audio dongle and haven't seen the resolution issue that the OP is having.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

On another forum we worked with a lady with a similar TV for almost a month. In the end she discovered that she had plugged in the yellow cable of the composite connection along with the red and white for sound. When she unplugged it, it still did not fix it. Came to find out by reading her manual that the TV would set a connection according to what was plugged into it when it was turned on. We had her unplug the TV and wait 5 minutes and then plug it back in. The resolution was then 1080i. Her TV did 480i or 1080i resolutions and did not work at all with the 720p.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

azstang12 said:


> My caveat with using component isn't the picture quality it's more about the other devices I have connected to the TV,


If it turns out that you need to go with component, and shuffling around the other devices turns out to be an issue, Monoprice has a Component A/V switch for about $20.


----------



## azstang12 (Jun 6, 2013)

RAD said:


> Just for a data point, I have a C41 connected via HDMI to a Denon AVR891 then a Mits TV along with the component video/audio dongle and haven't seen the resolution issue that the OP is having.


Good info thanks



jimmie57 said:


> On another forum we worked with a lady with a similar TV for almost a month. In the end she discovered that she had plugged in the yellow cable of the composite connection along with the red and white for sound. When she unplugged it, it still did not fix it. Came to find out by reading her manual that the TV would set a connection according to what was plugged into it when it was turned on. We had her unplug the TV and wait 5 minutes and then plug it back in. The resolution was then 1080i. Her TV did 480i or 1080i resolutions and did not work at all with the 720p.





Bill Broderick said:


> If it turns out that you need to go with component, and shuffling around the other devices turns out to be an issue, Monoprice has a Component A/V switch for about $20.


Thanks for the input everyone! I got home today and plugged everything back in. Low and behold it started doing a software update. When that was done I checked and now it seems to be holding onto the 1080i settings. No other changes were made. So it appears at this time it was a software issue. Thanks again for everyone's suggestions and input!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Excellent.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm having the same issue with my Sony TV with HDMI. My current C41 Firmware is 0x6a. What version of firmware of C41 that you get. And what's the best way to somewhat 'force' the Genie Client to update the firmware ?

Thank you.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think one can pull a download for the C41. Best thing is to keep it paired to your Genie. 
You can look in History (under Recording) to see if and when the Genie got the download that's the client's update. (fwiw).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Kodok said:


> I'm having the same issue with my Sony TV with HDMI. My current C41 Firmware is 0x6a. What version of firmware of C41 that you get. And what's the best way to somewhat 'force' the Genie Client to update the firmware ?
> 
> Thank you.


You could try unplugging it for 4 hours or more and then plug it back in. From the previous poster he said his started a download as soon as he plugged it back in.


----------

